# endearing dog habits



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so. your dog's individual endearing (or sometimes not so much) but harmless "things". i'll start (this could be FUN).

Ike likes to chew on my feet. if i have socks on that only offends him more-the socks need to come off. now my feet are not stinky, i think he just likes how "boney" they are, IDK!! but he grabs them, rolls like a fricking croc while moaning. OUCH!!

so i keep my feet cross-legged when i'm on the couch-not a hardship-but NOT on the floor. and i'm the only person he does this to, everyone else is safe.

he has a couple more idiosyncrasies, but i want to hear about some of YOUR dog's weird things (so i don;t feel so all alone, haha). and david-i know about Roger, but for those who don't you should share:-\"


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Haiku hugs me. I mean really hugs me. She stands up and grabs my shoulders, pulls me to her and tucks her head in my chest. It melts me. She's such a snuggle bunny.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

aww--that's sweet!  evidently you and i are the only ppl on this forum who's dogs do sweet, weird, funny things, lisa


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Roger's fascination with the black and white kitty isn't all that endearing. The way he still thinks he's a lap dog is. Bringing the newspaper is as well, particularly on those mornings he thinks I need more than one. It has been a long time since I've had a dog that was worthless for anything other than being a buddy. I'm kind of liking it.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i understand about the black and white kitty fascination thing, david--Ike's idea of a good time is to try to hunt him down outside AND inside. the only place Oreo's safe is in my lap, in the barn or up tree. oh-and on top of the dumpster. 

we need a pic of Roger being a lap dog


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My dog sits beside me on the sofa, if i so much as move or twitch in his direction...he growls at me...loudly. I find it endearing for some reason.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I was thinking David was talking about the other black and white kitty. 

With my old dog, who seemed to always smell faintly of skunk, we called it his old man cologne.

Speaking of stink, I guess both Trevva and Ronan's fondness for rolling in smelly and or dead things is sort of endearing.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

My Fanny,,, well my Fanny..


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Zephyr just needs to know where I am at all times. She loves any kind of rule that you make. She'll break up fights between the others, brings all toys back to me and won't let the others play with them at all. She won't play with them either so she just gathers them all up and leaves them for me. I've been calling her the fun police for the last week and it's really appropriate. She also likes to hold my hand in her mouth. She only does it to me and I don't mind since I think it's her way of being affectionate and it doesn't hurt. She'll stop when told. 

Asta uses me like a bear scratching on a tree. It's more funny than endearing but watching her little legs bounce and she itches her side on my leg is just funny. 

Hildi wedges up right next to me.

Jax


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> I was thinking David was talking about the other black and white kitty.


oh-i guess he might have been--but Ike's got that covered as well (along with Gracie, lol).

here's the deal: Ike just turned 2 in july. got him at 8 weeks. every march for the last 2 years the dogs have proudly defended the property from a skunk. the first year Ike came barrelling back to me carrying the darn thing, guts and everything flying along. he was SO proud of himself! even though Gracie got most of the blast and Ike just wanted the credit, lol. :-\"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> My dog sits beside me on the sofa, if i so much as move or twitch in his direction...he growls at me...loudly. I find it endearing for some reason.


well, that's not much of "snuggle-bunny" now is it?? funny though :-D


----------



## Ross Rapoport (Aug 4, 2011)

David Frost said:


> Roger's fascination with the black and white kitty isn't all that endearing. The way he still thinks he's a lap dog is. Bringing the newspaper is as well, particularly on those mornings he thinks I need more than one. It has been a long time since I've had a dog that was worthless for anything other than being a buddy. I'm kind of liking it.
> 
> DFrost


Do you also own a Malinois named Roger?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ross Rapoport said:


> Do you also own a Malinois named Roger?


No sir, Roger is the only dog I own. He's a uhh, uhhh, wellllll, he kind of looks like a fox hound. Useless as tits on a boar hog. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost;303631 Useless as tits on a boar hog.
DFrost[/QUOTE said:


> IS NOT!! you could make some money on the extra papers he brings you as another forum member pointed out. you don't talk about Roger like that!! shame!!


----------



## Ross Rapoport (Aug 4, 2011)

David Frost said:


> No sir, Roger is the only dog I own.


The 'also' would refer to the fact that I own a Malinois named Roger!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

My young Dutchie (Wasabi) makes what I'd imagine dinosaur noises to sound like when she's excited or frustrated. It's hard to describe but she yawns, growls, and whines all at the same time and has the ability to change the noise/pitch considerably. I find it rather amusing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ross Rapoport said:


> The 'also' would refer to the fact that I own a Malinois named Roger!


Ahhh so, sorry, I missed that. 

DFrost


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog steals anything made of silk or sweat pants lying on the floor and runs off with them. It's pretty funny the way he sneaks off. Then he does a head shake with them in his mouth.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

My Malinois loves to chew anything metal or plastic. The annoying bit is that he also likes to eat these items, which once resulted in the ingestion of two razor blades. He won't destroy or eat stuffies, just plastic buckles and stuff that's really really horrible for him to be eating. (Pure pita to deal with...) He also hops on his back feet when I'm making his dinner. Sometimes annoying but mostly cute. When he runs his ass is always in the air...he does a lot of goofy things.

My Lab is just a grumpy old man and has been since he was two. I guess that's endearing.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jackie Lockard;303647When he runs his ass is always in the air...
[/QUOTE said:


> ok jackie--THAT we need a video of!! actually, also of him hopping for food...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I should have kept my mouth shut about Roger. He "endeared" me again last night with his black and white kitty obsession. I knew there was a problem when I heard him barking in the back 40 (actually it's only a 4.5 but he doesn't know that. He spent the night on the porch because I was not going to bathe him late at night. I took off early this afternoon to give him his bath. 

dFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I can be pretty dense sometimes. I just realized you are talking about a skunk not a cat.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

don't feel too bad nicole--i thought he was talking about a cat at first as well. and because Ike "loves" my black/white cat, i went with it. until i was reminded there are "other" bl/wh "kitties".

david--do you use hydrogen peroxide+baking soda+dawn dishsoap? at least Roger defends the homestead from varmints!

i'm always paranoid when Ike starts raising cain, esp at night (and he's done it the past 2 nights)--i think coyotes. though he'll raise it at deer as well. but the skunks--so far only in early spring and he doesn't raise hell at them, he just kills 'em. gotta love it, right?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> .
> 
> david--do you use hydrogen peroxide+baking soda+dawn dishsoap? at least Roger defends the homestead from varmints!
> 
> ?


Yes. I've tried about everything imaginable. This is by far the best I've ever tried. Roger is usually in until about 7:30pm. He stays out until about 9, which is my usual bed time. I'm a very early riser. It happened about 9 last night. It was a little chilly when I bathed him. He did come in though and I turned up some heat. Tonight is supposed to be the coldest of the season so far, low 30's. He'll really be miserable if he gets it again tonight.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can be pretty dense sometimes. I just realized you are talking about a skunk not a cat.


ha ha, sorry. he's not aggressive to them, he just likes to chase and play. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David is Roger that dog that wandered up onto your porch you told us about a long while back?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

edit...somehow it double posted, see below


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I like how Dylan (my Pit mix) knows my alarm means I need to wake up. If I hit the snooze too much he comes over, jumps on my bed, and moans and barks while staring at me until I get up. It's quite helpful. He's also a snuggle butt - he pushes his head into my chest when he's feeling real lovey.

Raven is simply hilarious. Her personality is great. When she gets the zoomies she does this weird bunny hopping stuff and she will also do flips off of the side of her kennel. She also likes to put her paws on my chest and get some pets.

Gigz is just Gigz. He's an all around good dog so pretty much everything he does is endearing to me.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Ana I have tried to get a post-poopie dance but of course every time I bring out the camera he won't preform. LOL I'll try again Monday morning. He's not going to get much exercise this weekend so should be raring to go. He's a terribly goofy dog. Never pictured myself loving a goofy dog but he certainly makes me laugh like hell every day. I'm much too serious a person not to have a goofy dog I suppose! Here's a photo to demonstrate, with his favorite toy (a jackal, of course!).


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

When Zak was a puppy I would put a rug on the kitchen table to groom him for conformation=it was easier on my back and I did not have a grooming table. Seemed harmless at the time. Now that heis a big boy he can leap up on the table by himself without an invitation. The first time he did that I was fixing dinner and when I turned away from the stove there he was laying there watching me. I was shocked but I ran and got the camera- and got the picture. I have tried everything to break him of this and just when I think I have I come into the kitchen and there he is.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> David is Roger that dog that wandered up onto your porch you told us about a long while back?


Yes ma'am. I tried to find him a home. I had a vet tech friend that does rescue try to find him a home. I ask her after about 3 months, saying: I thought you were going to find a home for Roger. She said; I did. Then she laughed. Soooo Roger's been fixed so there are no little Rogers, had his shots and I've stopped looking for a home for him. He's house trained and other than his obsession over the black and white kitties, really is a pretty good dog. Honestly, he is the first dog I've had in a long time that wasn't a working dog. My last dog, Jack, was a cadaver dog. Roger is just well....... Roger. I've forgotten how much of a buddy just a pet can be.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

allison, one of Ike's sometimes not-so-endearing habits is he knows i'm to be up and at-'em by 5:30 am. so if i'm not, he first nudges me, then slaps a fricking huge front leg on me! if one throw doesn't do it, well, he washes/rinses/repeats. and he doesn't throw a leg on MY leg, he applies it to my arms/face. 

endearing....yeah. i repeat that to myself just like david does "endearing, endearing, endearing"   when i want to kill the ba$tard.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Better skunks than porcupines. Speaking from experience.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Yes ma'am. I tried to find him a home. I had a vet tech friend that does rescue try to find him a home. I ask her after about 3 months, saying: I thought you were going to find a home for Roger. She said; I did. Then she laughed. Soooo Roger's been fixed so there are no little Rogers, had his shots and I've stopped looking for a home for him. He's house trained and other than his obsession over the black and white kitties, really is a pretty good dog. Honestly, he is the first dog I've had in a long time that wasn't a working dog. My last dog, Jack, was a cadaver dog. Roger is just well....... Roger. I've forgotten how much of a buddy just a pet can be.
> 
> DFrost


http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/damn-12750/ 

You rock, David. :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I've forgotten how much of a buddy just a pet can be.
> 
> DFrost


_Plus_ the extra free newspapers! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/damn-12750/
> 
> You rock, David. :smile:


susan, it was GREAT revisiting that thread:lol: and why in the WORLD did david think this dog was BC??? i mean,REALLY??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _Plus_ the extra free newspapers! :lol:


that he can sell-back to the neighbors!! that's a money-making dog if i ever heard of one :-\"


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

When I am sitting in a chair or on the couch and have my legs down Cuda comes over and sits about a foot away in any direction. He will stay there for a couple seconds then he scooches backwards on his butt until he is between my knees with his back pressed up against the couch/chair and then looks up/backwards at me wagging only the tip of his tail. 

Oh and if I am sitting and have my legs crossed or attempt to prevent him from doing this by crossing my ankles or something he scooches and then bumps me with his butt until he realizes there is something blocking him, gets up, turns towards me and slaps my leg with a paw or paws at my feet until I let him do his scooching thing. 

Another funny is that I spent a lot of time on his retrieve since I messed up when he started getting possessive.. so now he will randomly retrieve things. If I am reading a book or working on something and ignoring him he will go find something and bring it to me and sit and hold it until I take it. Could be a shoe, a cup, a towel, a pillow, the cat scratch thing. He brought me a footstool once.

Gotta love goofy bulldogs


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

as long as he doesn't bring you the "black and white kitty" jennifer


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

lol no our "black and white kitty" is actually pretty tolerant, doesn't even run from him. I thought he was over by the actual black and white kitty (named Sylvester) one night, shined the light over at him and he was nose to ass with a young skunk lol


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The interactions between my pup and the older dog are pretty funny (for now), I'll describe two. Pup is 6 months and older dog is 2.5 years old.

1. When they get "together" yard time with toys, Gnash grabs the ball while Creasy is left with the padded stick. He really wants the ball and bullies Gnash with the stick, when the stick does not work he drops it and bites Gnash's ears/scruff till he drops the ball then he tries to snatch it and run, game on.

2. When I let them run together in a football field, Gnash takes off with Creasy attached to Gnash by his scruff. Gnash lets him tag/drag along at full speed with Creasy attached to him!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/damn-12750/
> 
> You rock, David. :smile:


Geeez Susan, I had forgotten about that post from "long ago". One correction is now evident, there is no B/C in that dog, or at least none that I can see. to me he resembles a Fox Hound. I am keeping him though, that's settled. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Since I work from home, Grim will find some chewy something (or a sock) to put on my keyboard while I am typing, then whine to play.

Cyra has a lot of irritating behaviors, but none I find endearing. 

Beau is so cute how he has perfected sitting at the door before I open it, sitting to get into his crate etc. He seems quite proud of it....could teach Grim that lesson (I always have to remind Grim to sit, Cyra automatically sits but bounces on her legs and leaks out some barks, and Beaus just sits there watching it all)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure how endearing it is, more like dumb but with all my fall asters blooming now Trooper just sits in front of them and snaps up the bees coming to them. His reaction tells me he's getting stung just about each time but he just keeps on keeping on. I found at least 7 on the ground next to him. ](*,) :roll:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I once had a little female rottie that would lick me to death. No one else would get this kind of treatment. If i didn't kennel her,she'd never stop. And she'd take any part of me she could get. Hands,arms legs,feet,back,chest,face, even the damn hair on my head wasn't safe. She once had at me for an hour and twenty minutes, and I found myself wondering if that damn tongue would ever get tired or sore :evil:.
And if i put her in a down & walk away, the look I would get could melt glaciers  One time if I didn't know better I would have sworn I saw tears. I suppose thats one of the cons against breeding for bid-ability in a dog, the constant & incessant need to be close to their master & get or give attention O. She would never do this with the wife, or the kid. And they're the ones that would encourage it. But then again, she never listened to them or obeyed them either.:-k I'll never forget my Lexi.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't think of any endearing dog habits my dogs had - sad!!

I do remember though that our first dog, a white and black Newf, a Landseer, didn't really like to go for a walk with my husband, Toni, if I was around.

He was about 10 years' old, well trained, and Toni took him for a little walk whilst I ran up to the village post office. We agreed to meet up in the village restaurant. Toni, let Ben off the lead and set off down by the woods, reading a booklet on mathematical equations!!

I came out of the post office and found Ben sitting outside, waiting for me. Toni hadn't even noticed he'd disappeared](*,)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

not a habit but cute - my older female has been in a raging protection mode over new pup, charging at anything she sees as a threat to him. when walking cross country she would always go back and get him when he was unsure about a creek crossing etc litearlly nudging him along.

on weekend older dog was chasing a rabbit in a huge pile of logs pushed up by a dozer and they collapsed trapping her inside - pup ran back and basically helped her find a way out of the pile.

when she got out it was all kissy kissy under the chin etc.

mebbe you had to be there are real disney land moment.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Rain has this adorable habit of picking up a treat and marching it out to the middle of the floor, spitting it out, and then rolling on it. All four feet up in the air just rolling in ecstasy. On occasion the treat or kibble will get stuck to her back which then starts a game of keep away while trying to reach it item with the other dogs that just gets me rolling.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> not a habit but cute - my older female has been in a raging protection mode over new pup, charging at anything she sees as a threat to him. when walking cross country she would always go back and get him when he was unsure about a creek crossing etc litearlly nudging him along.
> 
> on weekend older dog was chasing a rabbit in a huge pile of logs pushed up by a dozer and they collapsed trapping her inside - pup ran back and basically helped her find a way out of the pile.
> 
> ...


Feel good story of the year. I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Feel good story of the year.* I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit*.


 
nows the time to swallow it quick


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

They are currently filming a Disney movie in my town featuring puppies, maybe this is the break your crew has been waiting for? 

No money in hunting or protection work.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so ya don't like my little story, i will somehow learn how to survive with that knowledge 

who is my crew??

have a nice day just the same


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

](*,) .....Digging in her water bowl....... ](*,)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

haha brian--my Brix dog used to just dunk his entire fricking head and then sling it all over the floor. and if THAT didn't amuse him enough, he would just grab the bucket and take off with it. NOT so "endearing". had to set up a hook to keep the water bucket (2 gal) contained. still have it "just in case"


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

ann schnerre said:


> haha brian--my Brix dog used to just dunk his entire fricking head and then sling it all over the floor. and if THAT didn't amuse him enough, he would just grab the bucket and take off with it. NOT so "endearing". had to set up a hook to keep the water bucket (2 gal) contained. still have it "just in case"


My little one will drink for a few seconds and then go full on ninja-karate-chop-paws on the bowl until it is bone dry. Kinda frustrating... but she is a good dog.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> so ya don't like my little story, i will somehow learn how to survive with that knowledge
> 
> who is my crew??
> 
> have a nice day just the same


Your "pack" then. I was only kidding, I liked your story just fine. I am just jealous because my dogs have no endearing habits


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sure yr dogs have some quirky behaviour u find cute, u just don't wanna be seen as mushy lol.

u can come out here we're all irrational dog-centrics lol.

I'm just revelling that i can finally enjoy a pair of useless annoying pets and not have to treat them like a set of tools.

Cheers


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I'm sure yr dogs have some quirky behaviour u find cute, u just don't wanna be seen as mushy lol.
> 
> u can come out here we're all irrational dog-centrics lol.
> 
> ...


Snap. You got my # :mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> My little one will drink for a few seconds and then go full on ninja-karate-chop-paws on the bowl until it is bone dry. Kinda frustrating... but she is a good dog.


that SO reminds me of Brix :-s !! and is why i installed the water-bucket hook


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know if I'd call it "endearing" but I had one old leader that would always bite me in the ass if possible and if not possible grab your pants whenever we were getting ready for a run - he'd grab, I'd whop him in the head with a mitten and tell him to knock it off and he'd commence to bawling like a boiled cow trying to get me to hurry up and hook him up.
He did it his whole life and when he died last year it was really hard when we went to run dogs without his antics. I have an old female littermate that has retired to the house who finds supper time the most exciting time of day and will make psuedo grabs at your legs and then goes and grabs a tea towel from the handle of the stove and lays a beating on it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I don't know if I'd call it "endearing" but I had one old leader that would always bite me in the ass if possible and if not possible grab your pants whenever we were getting ready for a run - he'd grab, I'd whop him in the head with a mitten and tell him to knock it off and he'd commence to bawling like a boiled cow trying to get me to hurry up and hook him up.
> He did it his whole life and when he died last year it was really hard when we went to run dogs without his antics. I have an old female littermate that has retired to the house who finds supper time the most exciting time of day and will make psuedo grabs at your legs and then goes and grabs a tea towel from the handle of the stove and lays a beating on it.


OMG lynn--you really just made me laugh out loud!!!  boogers, anyway


----------

